# Expanding my horizons...



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

Last night took my 8 year old daughter to a County Park to fish. She was messing around with some gills and I was throwing my typical Texas Rigged worm. Cast after cast with nothing. Took the sinker off and switched to a Wacky Rig and it was unreal. First time I have ever fished a wacky rig. It just looks stupid. Needless to say, we had a ball. My daughter caught 12 on her UL with a wacky rig Yum Dinger. (Imagine catching bass on a worm with an UL) I caught 20. What a blast.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

That's great! I never cared for plastic worm fishing,(wasn't good at it), but when I started using unweighted worms, rigged wacky or texas style, my catch rate improved. I like the way that the line is slack, then you see it moving away from you. Nothing but a fish will do that.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

ChutesGoer said:


> .......First time I have ever fished a wacky rig. It just looks stupid.........





LOL, I said the same thing the first time I tried a wacky rig 

But the basses just can't resist that worm wobbling on the way down to the bottom!

Bet your 8 year old had a blast...watching young kids catch fish is a hoot!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I never even knew what a senko was until I joined this site. Once I did and saw a wacky rig, I figured I'd never catch anything with it. It's now my go to lure for largemouth. Second place isn't even close either.


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

Last night we ran a little test. I fished a Texas Rigged Power worm and my daughter fished a wacky rigged Yum Dinger. I never got a bump and she caught 4. I am sold. I will say that with the cold front in, things were pretty quiet but what a beautiful evening. 

Golf tomorrow, fishing with Dad on Sunday, fishing with Daughter on Monday...my life is horrible.


----------



## bigspence09 (Jun 18, 2009)

what kind of hook do you use on a wacky rigged senko??? thanks


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

bigspence09 said:


> what kind of hook do you use on a wacky rigged senko??? thanks


I usually use a #4...


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I just got some 5" senkos and can't wait to try with them wacky rigged. I actually bought a lure called a bass stopper and thought it looked ridiculous the way it was attached at the center of the worm....now i know why its like that and how to fish it.....
So glad I joined this site!


----------



## MPD224 (Jun 16, 2010)

I just saw some worms at Bass Pro Shops which were branded as BPS Tournament Series. I can't remember what the names of the worms were called but the sales guy there said they have a hard time keeping them in stock. They look like two worms molded into and "X" and he said to rig them wacky with the hook right where the two worms come together. I wonder how those would work? Do any of you guys use any kind of weight or use just the worm and hook and let it free fall?


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

i think the next time i go to my go to spot for bass, im going to try a wacky rigged senko. i hope it produces


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

MPD224 said:


> I just saw some worms at Bass Pro Shops which were branded as BPS Tournament Series. I can't remember what the names of the worms were called but the sales guy there said they have a hard time keeping them in stock. They look like two worms molded into and "X" and he said to rig them wacky with the hook right where the two worms come together. I wonder how those would work? Do any of you guys use any kind of weight or use just the worm and hook and let it free fall?


Cabelas sells this one:http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------

